# Perspective



## minicoop1985 (Jun 4, 2014)

Perspective by longm1985, on Flickr

Comments and critique appreciated.

The name is also a bit of a play on an earlier post (last week or so). One I royally goofed up on. Life's boring if you can't poke fun at yourself, right?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 4, 2014)

I like the image, but my eye keeps getting pulled away from the wall and those great patterns to the blown, empty sky.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 4, 2014)

tirediron said:


> I like the image, but my eye keeps getting pulled away from the wall and those great patterns to the blown, empty sky.


what I was thinking. It is great but that upper right corner is something bright...

edit: well it seems a little fuzzy too. just a little more clarity would be nice.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 4, 2014)

That is an issue I was hoping you guys would bring up. What can I really do about that? Just take it on a cloudy day? I tried a variety of different things (graduated filters, pulling colors in the B&W mix, etc), but none really did much. The graduated filters just made it gray. Thanks for the feedback. I'll keep playing with it.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 4, 2014)

night time and light it up could be interesting.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, I thought about it. It is grayscale... Why can't the sky be a bit gray? Bumped the clarity of the trees a little too to give a bit more separation and murdered the highlights.



Perspective 2 by longm1985, on Flickr

I CURRENTLY don't have much in the way for portable lighting equipment (that will change shortly), so right now I'm one of those god awful "Natural Light Only Craigslist Special Fauxtographers" outside. Inside I'm set, but outdoors....


----------



## bribrius (Jun 4, 2014)

I like that better than your first one. course I hate bright photos I'm biased.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 5, 2014)

As what the guys have mostly mentioned. A little more contrast to separate the blacks from whites will be nice but watch out for the sky.

I love perspective shots


----------



## katastrophekaty (Jun 5, 2014)

I took your second edit into gimp, used the fuzzy select on the patch of sky and then inverted the selection to select everything except the sky, then burned it twice at 100% opacity and then boosted the contrast to 20, keeping the select on everything except the sky.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 5, 2014)

I also like perspective shots...but in this one, if you'd try cropping it at the top a little bit to get rid of most the sky, it will work. Just here in post, what I tried is move the image up and down scroll and I like the top with lesser sky in the edit better. How about it?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh what the hell, I'll just reshoot it today if the weather cooperates. I'll be shooting it from a different angle so I can keep the idea of the whole thing being centered (that's why I didn't crop out the sky entirely, otherwise I would have), unless I can get a nice blue sky, then drop the blues, and it'll kill the highlighted sky muuuuch better. Also, if the lighting's a little better, I might be able to get more contrast with less... contrast (you know what I mean) in lightroom. The angle, I'll step further to the right, then turn a bit more left, but I want to keep the sweeping motion of the bricks and the thin-ish DOF. Hopefully that crops it the way you guys mentioned but without actually cropping the photo. I hope. It could be a complete disaster, but here's to hoping, right?


----------



## bribrius (Jun 5, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Oh what the hell, I'll just reshoot it today if the weather cooperates. I'll be shooting it from a different angle so I can keep the idea of the whole thing being centered (that's why I didn't crop out the sky entirely, otherwise I would have), unless I can get a nice blue sky, then drop the blues, and it'll kill the highlighted sky muuuuch better. Also, if the lighting's a little better, I might be able to get more contrast with less... contrast (you know what I mean) in lightroom. The angle, I'll step further to the right, then turn a bit more left, but I want to keep the sweeping motion of the bricks and the thin-ish DOF. Hopefully that crops it the way you guys mentioned but without actually cropping the photo. I hope. It could be a complete disaster, but here's to hoping, right?


all you can do is try.


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 5, 2014)

If this is an exercise in learning, that's good. An angry sky would be within an acceptable contrast ratio and would add drama. KKaty made an improvement. Of what value are those fence posts sticking up above the wall. If you get to the point where you wish to say something with an image, it's much more difficult with a WA lens, but certainly worth exploring.
Here is an example at another wall. 17mm with a FF camera. Usually you stop down with WA. Here it's wide open with focus on single rose to achieve desired effect.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

I wasn't going for an overall emotional statement here, but I was hoping to capture the perceived movement of the wall. I think an increased DOF might help, but still don't want too large. Might go up to f5.6 or 6.3, MAYBE as high as 8, but while I'm there, I'll shoot them all since it takes but a second or two.

I also took this on 35mm with my Hasselblad. 35mm in a camera that's designed for 120, so it could be kinda almost panorama like (I should do this in my Franka-6x9 would produce a real panorama) and will crop out MOST of the sky. That could be cool, but I have to finish off the roll and get it developed (C-41, don't do that myself) and see what happened. Yes, sprocket holes and everything.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 5, 2014)

here ya go. line the ring with empty beer bottles. flash it at night. further you look into the frame and follow the bottles and the check wall the blurrier it gets plus adds with the curve to a spinning sensation!!!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

It's a college. I don't need to line it with empty beer bottles. It already is lined with empty beer bottles.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

Alright, here's the deal. I did exactly as I mentioned. Didn't like it. The extra distance between the lens and the wall ruins the DOF I want, and the overall feel just didn't do it for me. Frankly, I like the edit of the original, so I'll keep working on it and keep your comments in mind. Here we go again.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

Here it is. Cropped, but the contrast was already set to the max, so I screwed with white balance and the individual color options to add a little more.



Perspective redux by longm1985, on Flickr

Lemme have it, guys.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 5, 2014)

The sky is inevitable so I suggest that you leave it as it originally is. Just select it and bring down exposure to match the ground on the bottom right hand corner to give tonal balance. Cropping robs you off a fine composition. Symmetrical shots are best placed in the middle. Have you tried using the dopper to try to mark your black & white to optimize contrast?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 6, 2014)

I haven't, actually. I didn't know you could, really. I'll have to try that-it works in Lightroom, right? The sky, that makes total sense. I hadn't thought of it that way, but with the darker sky, it definitely looks better. On the crop, I THINK I got it in the middle, but I'm not the best at judging that, so I could be wrong. I absolutely agree with you though-symmetry means dead on in the middle.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 7, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> I haven't, actually. I didn't know you could, really. I'll have to try that-it works in Lightroom, right? The sky, that makes total sense. I hadn't thought of it that way, but with the darker sky, it definitely looks better. On the crop, I THINK I got it in the middle, but I'm not the best at judging that, so I could be wrong. I absolutely agree with you though-symmetry means dead on in the middle.



Hmm I use CS6 and Nikon NX-D. Embarrassingly I'm still fumbling with Lightroom


----------

